# HM's Way of the Wicked - IC



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2012)

Thinking it better to have an OP where I can go back to the first posts and add in links and such.

This is a continuation of this game...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/324462-malvoisins-way-wicked-act-1-knot-thorns-pfrpg.html - *Old IC*

...and I hope Malvoisin is ok, and RL isn't treating him to badly.

*Links:*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...-campaign-evil-pcs-pfrpg-discussion-full.html - *OOC*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/323989-way-wicked-campaign-evil-pcs-rogues-gallery.html - *RG*


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2012)

*Notes & Misc:
*
[sblock=Level Ups]
Escape from prison and reach the manor on Old Moor Road - Obtain 2nd level[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2012)

Ethan manages to dispatch the guardsman with one powerful down stroke. He collaspes and Osrin makes his move. 

Nimbly he dodges by the other guard to flank him opposite Ethan. The man's face turns pale as he tries to keep both the rogue and the evil paladin, with the bloody sword, in his sites.

Grumblejack the Ogre enters the combat merrily swinging a meaty fist at the guards head. The armed guard quickly slices at the ogres forearm as it comes in. The altercation leaves a deep gash bleeding down the brutes nearly useless arm.

[sblock=OOC]
Redid Osrin's actions as you can't move then delay, but since you wished to flank I figured he would delay then go and as it turns out he had a new spot to get to. Kept your roll from the Old IC.

Going to roll for Osrin and Grumblejack and then the rest of the party is up.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Intiative Order Round 2

17: Grumblejack (3/30 hp)
14: Anitol (1/9 hp) - delaying; may go at anytime
10c: Ethan
10b: Osrin
9: Valeria
6: Jaylen (0/11 hp, disabled)
4a: Guard 1 - dead
4b: Guard 2 (12/13 hp)
4c: Curz


----------



## Velmont (Aug 11, 2012)

Valeria enter the corridor and try to put to sleep the last guard.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Walk to O13
Standard: Slumber on remaining guard. Will vs DC 16[/SBLOCK]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 12, 2012)

The guard yawns and falls between Ethan and Orsin. 

OOC: Please keep in "combat mode" for a few posts. Anitol and Jaylen should post some actions.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 12, 2012)

Jaylen's vision blurs slightly as the recent blood loss takes its affect on him.  He blinks once, slowly, while putting all of his energies into what he must do.  His weapon drawn, the affects of his patron take their mark, as the recent cut stems its blood-flow, slowly closing up.  

His breathing returned to normal, for the most part, Jaylen keeps a wary eye on the slumbering guard.  It should stay down.  "Let's take what we need and prepare for anyone else storming through that door."

He turns, keeping watch on the northern door as he drops his club, draws the bow, and makes sure its safe.

OOC - Swift Action for Activating Judgement Power, Fast Healing 1


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2012)

Grumblejack the Ogre steps up and finishes the sleeping guard with a quick squeeze of his neck. Soon the hallway is quiet once more, and everyone starts to move forward to join the others. 

Looking over the badly wounded men and ogre Curz steps forward and timidly says. "I can help with the wounds. But.. but first you must promise me no harm. No matter what you see or what I do."

He looks to the others with a worried look in his eye as if he is scared they will kill him just for the statement alone.

_______________________________________________

Meanwile Laria's (as Tiadora) charm scroll has been rather to effect. Sergeant Blackerly has taken her to his office in hopes of a romantic interlude. The disguised half-drow was about to knock the old fart out, when she noticed a map of the prison rolled out on his desk.

Thinking if she could put that somewhere for the group to find it, it might help their chances of escape. But time was of the essence as her disguise spell would soon wear off and then the sergeant was in for a rather big surprise.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2012)

"If you heal him and harm no one else, except yourself, we won't." replies Valeria. She had made a pact with an evil entity. WHat worst could it be.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 18, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*






Laria (as Tiadora) steals a glance at the map and realizes that information will be very beneficial to those prisoners once they get loose.  

Not wanting to get caught looking at it, she returns her eyes to the distasteful Sergeant.

"While I am flattered that you enjoy my company, Sergeant. Is there a reason you brought me here to your office?"

Even in disguise, her stature and shape remain mostly the same.  She just looks human, instead of her normal dark-skinned elven self.  She is slender and not short, but well endowed in the chest.

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*  Longbow

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Laria Korianna


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2012)

The sergeant runs a hand through is thick greasy black hair as he smiles sheepishly. "Well, my dearest I thought we should have a few minutes alone." he says moving past "Tiadora" to a strange arched doorway to open the wooden door to reveal a bedchamber.

"Come. No one will bother us," he says with a small lick of his lips.

[sblock=Perception DC 0] The doorway is the only arched one Laria has seen in the whole complex. It truly seems out of place.
[sblock=Perception DC 10] Laria notices strange ruins along the doorways border.
[sblock=Spellcraft DC 10] The doorway has some sort of permanent spell attached to it.
[sblock=Spellcraft DC 15] Passing through the doorway will act like a dispel magic being cast on the one who enters.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 20, 2012)

With the guard incapacitated Anitol moves into the room, glancing about.

"Good work.  But there are too many doors here.  We don't want to find ourselves surrounded if anyone heard that."









*OOC:*


Move to M9


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 21, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*






Laria (as Tiadora) glances towards the now open doorway and lightly slaps down on his arm in a flirtatious manner as she laughs lightly.

"Oh, surely you jest, Sergeant?  Should we not have some wine or something beforehand?"

She keeps her voice and tone light, trying not reveal being offended by the man's audacity.

[sblock=OOC]Perception (1d20+2=11) & Bluff (1d20+3=18)
How exactly did Tiadora gain access to the prisoners? Did she imply trading sexual favors?[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Laria Korianna


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2012)

The sergeant smiles. "Wine of course, of course." 

He moves away from the arched doorway and heads to another (standard) door. Laria (as Tiadora) watches as he fumbles with his key ring to unlock the door. 

Once he has it open he faces the obvious storeroom, his back to his guest, the keys still in the lock. "There is some Durnic Blackberry wine in here somewhere." he says from the doorway.

[sblock=OOC]
She was given the assignment to meet the prisoners by her employer, Cardinal Thorn. She wasn't told how she was allowed a meeting, but was told to use the charm scroll on the sergeant and then meet with one of the prisoners and delivery the message and the veil.

Can have a dagger hidden on you, no armor though. Probably cast mage armor on herself before entering.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2012)

Orsin smirks as he checks the guards pockets. "Which door then?" he asks not caring.

Curz wrings his hands as he waits for the others to come to a decision.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 23, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*






Laria (as Tiadora) smiles, even though the Sergeant cannot see it. However, he should be able to hear it in her tone as she replies, "Really?  Do you have some cheese to go with it in there as well?"

With her hands clutched together before her, she moves closer. Slowly. Innocently.  But, she stays beyond arms reach of the man.

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Laria Korianna


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2012)

Moving to light a lantern inside the doorway the sergeant answers, "I think I'll be able to find something for us."

He lights the lantern showing the room to be a rather large storeroom.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 25, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*






Laria (as Tiadora) nods encouragingly as she takes a step towards the open door as the Sergeant looks like he will enter, "That sounds promising."

She is waiting for the opportunity to let him venture inside, leaving her outside.

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Daze
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Laria Korianna


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 25, 2012)

Jaylen's wound slowly closes, the blood ceasing to flow out of this body.  When asked about healing, he tilts his head slightly, noting the apprehension from the apparent healer. 

"We are all in this together, so do what you can, if it will help..."


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 26, 2012)

Anitol glances around the room, and picks a door seemingly at random.  While Curz undertakes the healing, he stands at the door for a moment, checking it over quickly.









*OOC:*


Move to the door at M5 and perception check, checking for traps or anything sign of what's behind it.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Curz looks to Jaylen and nods gravely. "Yes... yes we are in this together." he says looking a bit uncomfortable.

Taking a moment to gather himself he whispers a small prayer."Mitra your servant calls on your help and guidance."

A yellow nimbus appears before Curz then suddenly spreads out in a circle from the cleric. Three times the warm light (that looks almost like flames bursting forth) escape from the priest. When it is over everyone feels much better and ready to tackle their escape anew.

When the healing stops he looks at everyone and bears his shoulder. On it is a birth mark shaped in the symbol of Mitra. "I.. I am a follower of Mitra," he says covering his shoulder. "But not, NOT of the church!" he adds hurriedly.

Anitol surprised, and relieved to be healed of his wounds, finishes checking the door noticing it is locked up tight. (DC 15)

[sblock=OOC]I noticed that perrinmiller's character has two traits and the rest of you all have one. So I wish everyone to pick a second trait. Can use anything over at the pathfinder srd - For Curz I took birthmark of course.  

Everyone at max HP
Grumblejack (16/30 hp)[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Aug 29, 2012)

"Cleric, we are all in the same boat, you are just as dead as us if you get caught. Once outside, you might want to take your own road if you wish. If you follow us, just don't try to convert me and do not try back stab us. In either case, you'll dislike the consequence. If you are fine with that, your skill are welcomed. And now, let's move before someone find us."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 29, 2012)

[SBLOCK=OOC]







HolyMan said:


> I noticed that perrinmiller's character has two traits and the rest of you all have one. So I wish everyone to pick a second trait. Can use anything over at the pathfinder srd - For Curz I took birthmark of course.




 [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]: That's because we have no traits. If you look at the PC creation guideline in this post by Malvoisin, you can read:



Malvoisin said:


> -No traits for this game. Instead, each PC will be allowed to take two extra skill points at each level.
> -PCs begin as inmates at Branderscar Prison, and thus are guilty of having committed one of the following crimes...you may embellish your own details as far as what exactly you did, to whom, and how you got caught. Each option also conveys a small mechanical benefit, which I will reveal after your decision has been made.
> [sblock=List of Possible Crimes]
> Arson, Attempted Murder, Blasphemy, Consorting with Dark Powers, Desecration, Desertion, Dueling unto Death, Extortion, Forgery, Fraud, Grave Robbery, Heresy, High Theft, High Treason, Kidnapping, Murder, Piracy, Sedition, Slave-Taking, Slave Trading.[/sblock]



[/SBLOCK]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2012)

Curz nods his acceptance before slicking into the background once more. 

OOC: New door or picking the lock?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 31, 2012)

Feeling the healing of Mitra wash over him, Jaylen can only shrug it off as circumstance.  He has his own patron, yet Asmodeus is not the one to turn a blind eye when using others to his advantage.

"Nobody is perfect.." is all the he can mutter, a stone face set as he watches the reaction to his proclamation to the cleric.  

As the cleric slinks back to the rear guard, Jaylen confesses, "I will have to keep this in mind, that even Mitra's followers have among their ranks those that should not be seen as enemies.  Unless things change, of course.  For now, my thanks.  I am not one to forget a debt.."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> She is waiting for the opportunity to let him venture inside, leaving her outside.




And that time is now.

The sergeant starts to move a few things in shelves about five feet from the doorway. His key ring still hanging from the lock on the door.

_____________________________________________

"Stop yuir sweating priestling," Grumblejack roars at Curz. "Ours is need and ye will stay alive so long as we need."

Curz is sweating and quietly tries to make himself smaller as the group checks the doors.

OCC: _bump bump_


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 4, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*







Laria (as Tiadora) says softly, "Maybe what you are looking for is in the back."

She takes that one last step needed and pushes the door closed.  She turns the key to lock it and pulls out the key ring and pockets it.  

Turning back to the map she gathers it up _(folding or rolling, whichever is appropriate)_ and quickly looks around for anything else of immediate use.

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mage Hand
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Laria Korianna


----------



## Velmont (Sep 4, 2012)

"Anitol, can you open that door?" asks Valeria.









*OOC:*


If Anitol try to lockpick the door, Valeria will cast Guidance just prior of it, so he would get a +1 to his roll.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2012)

Anitol works on the lock and the door opens easily under his expert skills. Inside the dark room the group sees the glint of metal as some of the torchlight from the hallway spills into the room. Just from the doorway the smell of oil rubbed steel and chain confirms that this must be the prison's armory.

OOC: It will take time and you'll need some light to search the armory. Or you could try another door?

___________________

"Love what's going on?" the sergeants muffled voice sounds from inside the room. "Are you preparing a surprise for me?"

OOC: You could search the desk but that would take a minute. You have the sergeant's keys and the map.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2012)

OOC: Posted updated. When EnWorld goes odd it really doesn't mess around does it. Added map to RG.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 9, 2012)

Valeria peeks insid the door and see nothing. She kneels down and take a small rock that have been chipped form teh wall. She murmrus a few words and light flare from the rock. "The armory. Quickly take something if yu need it and hurry up. We will go through the double door as soon as you are ready."









*OOC:*


Casting Light


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*






Laria (as Tiadora) replies, "Just be patient, darling man.  I am sure you will be surprised."

She pauses before looking through the desk, listening to see if she notices anything that will cause her to abandon the task.  If no one can hear the Sergeant cry out, she has all the time she needs to look for anything else.

[Sblock=OOC]Perception (1d20+2=9)
Was the door to Rm 14 closed to the hallway? I am assuming Laria doesn't know the rest escaped and went past her.[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* Disguised as Tiadora
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mage Hand
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Laria Korianna


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 9, 2012)

Inspecting the armory, Jaylen's eyes take in everything with a quick glance, wondering if any of this was worth using.  Perhaps there was even the possibility of some fine masterwork quality weapons or armor.  Either way, they would be better off taking the time to gear up than to meet opposition with a club instead.

He mutters a quick incantation, as the room lays to bear any magical items that would be hidden...

OOC - Taking a look around, what items are available?  He is looking to see if any maces are available, as is his favored choice in weapons.  He casts Detect Magic as well, to hone in on anything worth taking if nothing more than to sell.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 13, 2012)

Laria (as Tiadora) gives the desk a quick glance and notices nothing interesting. Stopping she holds up her hand in front of her and notices a slight ripple effect as the disguise spell starts to fade away, her dark skin starting to show forth.

"Alright that's enough!" the sergeant shouts from beyond the door. "You let me out now!" 

_*boom*_

The door shakes as the man puts a shoulder to it.

**BOOM**

The sound echoes throughout the room a second time as he tries to batter down the door.

[sblock=OOC]That is correct the door to the hallway (where the other PCs are) is closed. As far as she knows the PCs may still be captive.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 13, 2012)

The armor houses a bunch of spare weapons and armor for the guards along with confiscated weapons and armor.

[sblock=Armor List]
6 - chain shirts
6 - heavy steel shields
6 - long swords
6 - long bows
*Note:* The above items bear the mark of Branderscar somewhere on them making them nearly impossible for resale.
12 - leather bound clubs
12 - quivers (20 arrows each)

a shiv (made from a women's comb) treat as dagger
heavy mace
spear
quarterstaff
battle axe
rapier
great sword
trident
glaive
falchion[/sblock]

"I'll take that," the evil paladin says when he sees his old weapon leaning against the wall. Then hefting the glaive he moves to Grumblejack. 

"And you should use this." he says handing it over. 

The ogre takes the weapon and puts on a very evil grin. "Let's kill all these bastards." he comments swing the glaive a few times.

"No we should escape and as quietly as possible." Curz says from the hallway.

"And you think they'll just let us go?" Osrin asks with contempt. "They will hunt us every minute of every day. If we kill them..."

"Then others will be sent to hunt us," Ethan says tying on his sword belt. "Best if they think were dead or kill everyone here to slow down any search."

"We can't take on the whole prison. That would be suici..." Antiol starts to add.
*
*BOOM**

"What was that?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*






Laria (as Tiadora) murmurs to herself, "Maybe a fiendish dog in the room with him will silence the bastard."

She is sorely tempted, but with her spell wearing off, she fears she has run out of time and makes a decision.  With the map and a key, perhaps the veil has helped the prisoners to escape already.

"Well, if I am not an imbecile, I should only get jailed with the others if I am caught."

Ignoring the noise, Laria moves to the door and opens it to check the hallway.

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* Disguised as Tiadora
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mage Hand
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Laria Korianna


----------



## Velmont (Sep 14, 2012)

As Valeria takes the shiv, she hears the loud noise. "Now, I wish it is a diversion for us to escape... if it is the reinforcement, we might be doomed."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2012)

Laria (as the fading Tiadora) sees that the guards of the hallway are lying in pools of their own blood, and a brute of an ogre stands down the hallway near the front double doors.

**BOOM* *BOOM**

From behind her the sergeant starts pounding on the door. As with the disguise spell the charm must be wearing off as well. She ducks as the group turns towards the noise.

...

As the group takes stock of the armory the door down the hallway (on the  same side as the armory) opens and a blonde female pokes her head  quickly out before disappearing back into the room.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 20, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*






Laria (barely as Tiadora) murmurs to herself, "Well, an ogre around dead guards is not what I saw before."

Between a break in the pounding from the Sergeant, she knocks back on the door, rapping on it like someone's front door.

"Hello?  Did you have an ogre on your guard staff?  If not, you might want to be quiet lest _*he*_ come to your rescue."

Facing the door to the hallway, she takes a seat on the desk's table top, legs crossed and examines her fingernails to observe the changes when the disguise spell is finished fading away.

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditions in Effect:* Disguised as Tiadora
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mage Hand
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]___________________________________




*Character Sheet:* Laria Korianna


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 25, 2012)

"An ogre?" the sergeant asks curiously.

OCC: bump


----------



## Velmont (Sep 25, 2012)

"There is someone in the room next to us... There might be guards. I hope we are not stuck between two threats... do we wait or we move forward, hoping the thing that try to open the double door is on our side?" asks Valeria, wondering what to do, not use to be in such situation.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 28, 2012)

Jaylen moves to the heavy mace quickly, picking it up and testing its weight.  Yes, it would do nicely...

He then hurriedly begins to don the chain armor.  He needed a little more protection other than what he currently was walking around in.  He also takes a heavy shield and another quiver of arrows just in case.  Outfitted in his new armor and carrying a weapon he is more attuned to using, he hears the booming from down the hallway, asking, "More guards?"

OOC - Taking heavy mace, heavy shield, chain shirt, another quiver of arrows.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 2, 2012)

"I want to kill some more guards." Grumblejack states drawing out a sword. "And now I got weapons to do so. Come on!" the ogre moves from the armory and heads back to the doorway that was opened.

Shrugging most of the others (all but the PCs and Curz) follow.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 3, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*







Laria (still barely as Tiadora) is a bit caustic in her tone and she snaps in reply to the idiot Sergeant, "Yes, an ogre.  I think he is coming for you."

"If you are reasonable, perhaps I can persuade him to not kill you."

She doesn't change her position on the corner of the desk, legs crossed as she awaits the arrival of whoever is out there.  She is still nonchalantly examining her fingernails waiting for the light colored skin to begin darkening.

[sblock=Mini-stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Laria Korianna
Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditio**ns in Effect:* Disguised as Tiadora
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mage Hand
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 3, 2012)

"Killing guard is small vengeance and it just raise our chance to get us killed before we get out of here. We need to find a way out." suggests Valeria to the ones remaining.


----------



## Leif (Oct 4, 2012)

*Joffaquich 'joffer' Dragontooth, Barbarian1*

"I'll take one of these sturdy shields, a longsword, a long bow and arrows, and the glaive.  Hey, Grumblejack, I'll kill me some guards for a way out of this hellhole and a crust of bread.  I'll kill 'em all for some meat and porridge."

[sblock=HolyMan, oops]
Finally remembered that I switched class to barbarian and made the adjustments.  I think my char sheet is finished now.[/sblock]

[sblock=Joffaquich 'joffer' Dragontooth, Barbarian1(completed)]
Human, Barbarian1, C/E

*STATS*
Human Barbarian1
Align.: Chaotic Evil
Languages: Common
Deity: Lamashtu _(chaos, evil, madness, strength, trickery)_

*Abilities*
STR: 16 +3 (5 Pts, +2 Racial)
DEX: 16 +3 (10 Pts)
CON: 15 +2 (7 Pts)
INT:  12 +1 (2 pts)
WIS: 10 +01 (1 Pts)
CHA: 11 +0 (1 Pts)

*Combat*
HP: 15 = [1d12=12] + 2 (CON) + 1 (Favored Class = Barbarian)
AC: 21 = 10 + 4 (Chain shirt) + 2 (Heavy Wooden Shield) + 3 (DEX) +2 (Dodge)
AC Flatfooted: 16 = 10 + 4 (Chain Shirt) +2 (Heavy Wooden Shield) + 0 (N/A)
AC Touch: 14 = 10 +2 (DEX) +2 (Dodge)
Speed: 40 ft.  [Extra Speed -- Barbarian Class Ability]
INIT: +3 (DEX)
BAB: +1 (L1 Barbarian)
CMB: +4 = +3 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 17 = 10 + 3 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)

*Saves*
Fort: +4 = +2 (Barbarian 1) + 2 (Con)
Reflex: +3 = +0 (Barbarian 1) +3 (Dex)
Will: +1 = +0 (Barbarian 1) +1 (Wis)


Weapon Stats
Longsword: +5=+1(BAB)+1(Feat)+3(Str) / DMG=1d8+3(S) /, CRIT 19-20x2
Glaive: +5=+1(BAB)+4(Str, 2-handed) / DMG=1d10+4(Str,2-handed) / CRIT: X3
Long Bow: +3=+1(BAB)+2(Dex) / DMG=1d8 / CRIT X3 


*Racial (Human) Traits*
+2 to One Ability Score: STR
Size: Medium
Speed: 30 feet
Bonus Feat: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
Skilled: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and whenever they gain a level.
Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high intelligence scores can select any language they want (except secret languages).

*Class Features*
Weapon and Armor Proficiency:
Fast Movement (EX) -- +10 feet/round if med. armor or lighter and no heavy load


Feats & Traits
Human Bonus Feat: Dodge: +1 Dodge Bonus to AC
1st lvl- Weapon Focus (Longsword): +1 on attack rolls with the Longsword.

Skills
Skill Ranks: 6 = [4 (Barbarian) + 01 (INT)] x 01 (LvL)] + 1 [human bonus skill pt per level]
Max Ranks: 01 
Trained skills:  Acrobatics 1 rank, Climb 1 rank, Intimidate 1 rank, Knowledge (Nature) 1 rank, Perception 1 rank, Swim 1 rank

Skills:  () = class skill  ^ = trained only

```
Total                       Stat Rank CS Misc ACP
+05 = (Acrobatics)            +03  +01  +3 +00  -2 DEX
+01 = Appraise              +01  +00  +0 +00     INT
+00 = Bluff                 +00  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+07 = (Climb)                 +03  +01  +3 +00  -0 STR
+00 = (Craft:_____)^          +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+00 = Diplomacy             +00  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+na = Disable Device^       +00  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+00 = Disguise              +00  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+03 = Escape Artist         +03  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+03 = Fly                   +03  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+na = (Handle Animal)^        +00  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+01 = Heal                  +01  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+04 = (Intimidate)            +00  +01  +3 +00     CHA
+na = Know:Arcana^          +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Dungeoneering^   +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Engineering^     +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Geography^       +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:History^         +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Local^           +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+05 = (Know:Nature)^          +01  +01  +3 +00     INT
+na = Know:Nobility^        +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+na = Know:Planes^          +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+00 = Know:Religion^        +00  +00  +00 +00     INT
+na = Linguistics^          +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+04 = (Perception)            +00  +01  +3 +00     WIS
+00 = Perform:_____         +00  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+na = Profession^:_____     +00  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+03 = (Ride)                  +03 +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+00 = Sense Motive          +00  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+na = Sleight of Hand^      +00  +00  +0 +00  -0 DEX
+na = Spellcraft^           +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+01 = Stealth               +03  +00  +0 +00  -2 DEX
+00 = (Survival)              +00  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+05 = (Swim)                  +03  +01  +3 +00  -2 STR
+na = Use Magic Device^     +00  +00  +0 +00     CHA
```
 


*Equipment          Cost      Weight*
Scale Mail          0   gp      30 lbs.
Hvy Wdn Shield  0  gp       10 lbs.
Glaive               0  gp       10 lbs.
Longsword         0  gp        4 lbs.
Long Bow          0  gp        3 lbs.
(Quiver of -
20 Arrows)       0  gp        3 lbs.

          Totals: 0   gp     60 lbs.



Treasure: 00 gp,00 sp,00 cp Gems: None

Carrying Capacity:
light- 100 lbs. or less
medium- 101-200 lbs.
heavy-201-300 lbs.

Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 24
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 237
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Tanned

Appearance:  Joffer wears longish 'dirty blonde' hair with a copious beard of the same color.  His beard grows high on his face, almost to his eyes, but he keeps his neck shaven.  He is also left-handed, which among his tribe was considered the mark of demons.

Demeanor:  Taciturn, gruff, not inclined to tolerate crap (and sometimes responds to it with what might be called 'overkill'), but quick-witted and jovial at times

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 5, 2012)

As the ogre enters the doorway he is shock to find Larissa sitting behind the desk as if she ran the place.

"You! Your no guard," the monster says not wanting to venture in without backup. Then he hears Joffer coming up behind him, and he turns to warn the barbarian. 

"Some woman in there. All dark and white at the same time. She's no guard."


----------



## Leif (Oct 5, 2012)

*Joffaquich "Joffer" Dragontooth, Human Barbarian 1*

"So??  What's the matter?  You scared of her?  Think she won't die good?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 5, 2012)

Jaylen follows shortly after making sure his new gear is fashioned properly.  Leaving openings in his armor would not bode well, especially with his wounds still fresh.

As he nears the duo ahead, he overhears the conversation.  "A woman?  Perhaps she's the one that set us on this journey."

He looks back to Anitol, with a questioning look.  "Is this the one that started this whole thing?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*






Laria (still barely as Tiadora) looks up from examining her nails and then calmly rests her hands in her lap, "No, ogre, I am not a guard. Unless you consider that I am guarding the idiot sergeant that I captured."

On hearing a more human voice, not recognizable as Anitol's (or whatever his real name is), she still surmises that it might be one of his cellmates. His cajoling of the ogre to eat her brings a frown of consternation to her expression. 

She calls out louder for the unseen man still in the hallway to hear, "Perhaps, you should send Anitol in first, he will know that you all owe me for helping you escape."


[sblock=Mini-stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Laria Korianna
Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditio**ns in Effect:* Disguised as Tiadora
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mage Hand
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2012)

"I think the ogre should go in first," Antiol says form the hallway. Grumblejack gives the man a snarl. "I'll be right behind you."

The ogre ducks through the doorway and goes to stand in the corner his eyes never leaving the woman behind the desk. 

After him Anitol steps into the room and is hard pressed to hold in his gasp. "What? What's happening to you?" he asks holding a dagger at the ready.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 6, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*






The last of Tiadora's visage fades away, leaving instead a very attractive woman with darkly tanned skin, almost bluish gray.  Angular facial features and a slender build reveal her to be of elven heritage, though the flowing locks of dark crimson hair are hiding her ears to be completely certain.

Laria's pale bluish gray eyes focus on Anitol.

"Well, it turns out my disguise of Tiadora did not last until I could make good my own departure. I was... delayed."

She inclines her head towards the locked door where the Sergeant is imprisoned. The voluptuous curves of the elven woman are plainly evident with her red dress that covers as much as it reveals.  Her legs remain crossed and her thigh length red boots are not hidden in the slightest as she is perched on the corner of the desk top.

Laria sighs, almost sounding bored, "I see that the veil was useful after all.  Tell me, how goes your escape?"

As she had not heard of any alarm being raised, she is in no hurry to begin torturing the Sergeant before learning of what else has been going on.

The elven woman holds the key to the locked storage room and taps it on her thigh, absently.

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Laria Korianna
Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditio**ns in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mage Hand
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 7, 2012)

*Joffaquich 'joffer' Dragontooth, Barbarian1*

"Escape start good, but stall.  Ready get us out of here?  And one complaint:  Need more bloodshed -- sooner, better.   Ooops, ARGH!"  Suddenly, Joffer clutches his chest and falls dead from a cardiac arrest.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 7, 2012)

Antiol relaxes the grip on his dagger. "Only Tiadora knew we now had the veil. So I guess you needed a disguise as drow aren't to likely to be allowed in, no matter how persuasive they are."

As the others join, some still standing in the hallway, a muffled cry and pounding come from the northern door of the room.

* "Let me out! Let me out I say!"*


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 7, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*






Laria looks over at the locked door and her voice is cold, "Sergeant, are you sure? The ogre..."

She looks to ogre and interrupts herself, "do you have a name?"

Continuing onwards, she calls back to the Sergeant, "the ogre is standing right here.  He has already asked about eating you.  What part are you offering first? An arm?"

[Sblock=OOC]I am confused, who is in the room and talking with Laria and who is in the hallway? 

Leif, no idea if Joffer is in the room or not, nor who he is talking to.  Sorry, cannot reply without that information. 

I opted to only answer the Sergeant at this time, letting other players have a chance to post reactions before I reply to Anitol and others.[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]*Laria Korianna
Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditio**ns in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mage Hand
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 7, 2012)

Jaylen keeps watch near the doorway, having an eye down the hallway as well as being in the doorway to the room.  The woman drow was indeed an unexpected surprise.  As the sergeant calls out, he adds in whispered tones, "Leaving a dog you kicked today might lead to him biting you tomorrow.  I say we tie up this loose end now, or it may come to bite us in the end."

He motions towards the door, adding, "Grumblejack, I think the sergeant needs a little one on one attention.  Like what he ordered upon you.  It seems only fitting.."

Jaylen can only feel that this is the path that which he should be taking, as his patron would have it no other way.  Vengeance was not something to pass by when the chance showed itself, even if it was not him taxing out the vengeance.  It was a very motivating concept, and one that he would do well to use when possible.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 9, 2012)

Valeria, waiting in the doorway of the armory and not fully aware of what is happening in the other room, tells to the one she sees. "What are you doing, the way out is the other way and the more we wait, the more chance we fall into trouble."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 12, 2012)

"Valeria is right," Curz says from a few feet from the doorway. "But then even if we get out and no one sees us. They are sure to follow us? What should we do?"

Grumblejack moves to the door and finds it locked. "You can't hide in there. You are going to die fat-man!" the ogre yells as he pounds the thick door.

*OOC:* 
In the room - Laria, Anitol(NPC), Grumblejack(NPC ogre), Joffer, Jaylen (doorway)
Outside nearby: Valeria, Curz(NPC), Orsin (with new name, played by Seven)


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 12, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*






Laria eyes the hulking brute, wrinkling her nose at the stench. After all his time in the cell blobk he surely is in need of several buckets of water thrown over him.

"Grumblejack, is it? If you don't mind, please step back from the door and watch the entrance to ensure we are not disturbed by any more guards."

"The Sergeant is my prisoner.  I have been teasing him about you, though.  Later you may help me break him. Agreed?"

Turning her attention to Anitol and Jaylen, the dark-skinned elf continues, "So what has happened? Please tell me what you have done so far and where.  Here, I have a map to assist."

Sliding off the desk corner, Laria puts the key in a pocket and pulls out the map of the prison complex.  She spreads it out on the desk for the two men to see and explain.

"And who might you be?" She asks Jaylen.

[Sblock=OOC]Can we actually have the map picture, please?[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]*Laria Korianna
Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditio**ns in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mage Hand
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 12, 2012)

Jaylen peers at the table to view the map, his eyes not able to disguise his interest in just what a drow was doing here.  And a female one at that!

"I am a follower of Asmodeus.  Call me Jay."

He then peers at the map, trying to discern just where they were based on the rooms they just went through.  Pointing at the cells, he then traces the route to the room they are in.  "The cells and the path to here are all cleared.  No guards were left alive.  Seeing as how you had to come in the front way, how many guards are that way?"


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2012)

[sblock=Map(also in the RG)]





[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Laria only say two guards in area 3a as she was escorted in. Besides the upstairs room where she met Antiol she has only been in no other rooms.

NOTE: There is no gaining of XP in this game as I set you a level up goal. Alao i will make sure you "find" whatever treasure you miss by not taking 20 in every room.  As you continue to adventure.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 15, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*







With the ogre agreeing to be quiet for the moment, Laria continues her discussion around the map.  

After hearing so openly of the man's faith, she gives Jaylen a look with a raised eyebrow and replies, "Indeed.  I have been condemned for my following of Him myself. You can call me Laria."

Pointing on the map to the gatehouse area where she entered, she says, "There were only two guards in there when I passed through, just watching the gates.  But with gatehouse defenses, there could be many more capable of shooting bolts and arrows on anyone trying to fight their way out."

"I imagine we will have patrols along the walls too, but I was not able to look and draw attention to confirm."

Looking up at Anitol and Jaylen, even sparing a glance for the ogre, the dark skinned elf has developed a wicked smile on her expression.  In a low conspiratorial tone, so the trapped Sergeant cannot overhear, she says softly, "However, with the escape going so well, why not covertly go about an kill every last one of the damned rapists?  And, the warden too. Better to leave no witnesses alive."

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Laria Korianna
Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditio**ns in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mage Hand
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 22, 2012)

Curz is slightly aghast when he hears the dark elf's off-hand comment. "We should try and escape and not tarry." he says from his spot near the doorway behind Jaylen.

"I wonder what coward tastes like," the ogre grumbles as he eyes the priest. 

"I am not being a coward, we just should not take unnecessary risks for greed or revenge. Our purpose should be to escape, and bring our vengeance to those who branded and locked us away." Although he speaks boldly his voice gives away his frightfulness.

"Bah! I like the kill them all plan, over the run scared one." Grumblejack says with a wave of his hand.

OOC: As the DM I'm up for any plan so long as you can give me a heads up as to what you wish to do so I may plan ahead.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 22, 2012)

"Vengence is a plate that is better cold. Let's get out of here and we can get those guard killed another way if we really want. If reinfocement arrive, we won't get out fo here." tells Valeria.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 23, 2012)

"Why not do both at the same time?  Leave carnage, kill those that we can, leave a path of destruction while hiding our escape?  A fire to this whole place should be able to do that.  Burn it down, hide the corpses, let them try and figure out who is dead and who is not.  We can escape in the chaos, or die trying."

Jaylen looks toward the others, wondering how they would take the option to create chaos.  Some would probably lean towards that, while others would show their nature as well; offering to use stealth.  Knowing your allies as well as your enemies would do well to keep one alive...


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 24, 2012)

Laria hears a voice of dissension from the hallway as there appears  to be a debate between the escapees on just running or talking revenge.

"I agree, simply running away is not the best option. Until word  gets out of an escape, there will be no reinforcements. So, anyone left  alive in the prison will be able to spread the word that much sooner and  we may not escape in the long run.  The hunter, Sir Balin,  will eventually track us down if we do not take steps."

"Rampant revenge is not productive either. However, if we kill  everyone inside, there is no one to explain what happened. We leave only  corpses in the burned out shell of the prison, including charred  remains in the cell block where you all were kept."

"Then, we not only escape, we could be free. There is risk, but the  rewards are greater in the immediate future and the long run."

"If we have a consensus, we can begin to question the Sergeant and see if he can be convinced to give up his secrets."

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Laria Korianna
Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditio**ns in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mage Hand
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2012)

Curz steps into the room as the discussion continues. "Hmmm... I'm not opposed to setting a fire as both a diversion for the guards and hopefully using it will cover are escape for a time."

He looks about counting the number of prisoners. "We will need to add two more bodies to those guards we have killed. Putting them all upstairs and then starting the fire, there. It will appear as if we died in our cell."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2012)

"And after he's done talkin' then we kill him and set him on fire?" the ogre asks with an evil grin. 

A large gulp can be heard from behind the locked wooden door.

"We shall see," Antiol says drawing a dagger and standing on the other side.

Cautiously Laria unlocks the door with the sergeant's key ring and the large man tumbles out to the floor (his ear was pressed up against it).

"Don't kill me. Don't kill me." he wines from his knees his hands clasped together before him. "I have money please. I can pay you for my life."

"A few coppers won't save you, little man." the ogre grumbles. 

"No. No, I have over a thousand gold in a chest in the room there." he says pointing to the arch doorway opposite the hall. "It's yours if you let me live."

[sblock=OOC] Just a note to all... the escape from the prison is only one small part of this module.  Any plan you all can come up with that is reasonable should pass for me so we can move things along.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 30, 2012)

"And what prevent us to take it if we kill you?" asks Valeria.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 31, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*






Laria smiles wickedly, "Your life is mine already as is your gold,  sweetheart.  So, if you wish to delay your execution or bargain for a  quick clean death over being tortured, then it will require  information."

 Her expression becomes more neutral and she starts talking in a business-like tone.

"First, how many guards are in this building? Which rooms are they  supposed to be in?"  her initial questions are meant to test his  truthfulness.

"Then, where are the guards stationed in the rest of the prison and  how many are there? What are ther standing orders with regards to  staying at their posts versus coming inside this building?"
 
[sblock=Mini-stats]*Laria Korianna
Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditio**ns in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mage Hand
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 1, 2012)

"Your going to kill me? Please, please no." the man begs and sobs. "I can get you out. Past the gate, since your dressed like guards. We'll say were taking the ogre into the swamp for his execution."

Grumblejack growls and lifts his weapon. Sergeant Blackerly, still on his knees, raises his hands to protect his head, but the ogre just sniffs in contempt at the man, and lowers his weapon.

"It will work. Please I beg you. I 'll get you out if you spare my life."

Sense Motive DC 0 - he is telling the truth


----------



## Velmont (Nov 1, 2012)

Valeria makes a sign to Grumblejack to hold his swing for a moment. "I see one flaw in your plan. That will left one witness about our escape."

She then whispers to Laria "I see more than one in our."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 1, 2012)

"First, some loose ends.  Sergeant, if we go with your plan, when is the next shift due to arrive?  Secondly, your life can be bought with the gold, as well as anything else of use in this place, so tell us anything else of value we could take.  Lastly, when the new shift DOES come in, they will know our escape.  When we burn their bodies and leave them in the cells, do the guards know how many of us there were?"

Jaylen knows the holes in the plans, but can only do so much with what he has to work with.  There were options, but he didn't want to tip his hand just yet...


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 2, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*






Laria's eyes narrow and even though the Sergeant is probably not  lying, he is still trying to manipulate their decisions.  She doesn't  trust him.  

She glances at the other woman, an eyebrow raised, but doesn't reply aloud.

Simple escape is not enough, if they are hunted down again.  _Escape does not mean freedom_.

 She shakes her head, "Come, come darling.  That is not what I asked you. This is not a negotiation of our escape, that is already ours for the taking."

"Now, answer our questions or thinks will start going hard for you"

 The summoner repeats her questions once more to add to Jaylen.









*OOC:*


So we are down to 3 players again?

Velmont, I think you missed a word to Laria.  Not sure what you mean.





[sblock=Mini-stats]*Laria Korianna
Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditio**ns in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mage Hand
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2012)

"There are a dozen guards asleep. The night shift. When they awake there will be over two dozen men walking the halls. Your only chance is to get out now." he pleads.

He points at the map. "They are asleep in the barracks here. (area 9) And there are six men here." he says pointing to the gate house (area 3) "Those men are corruptible. You leave and I'll pay them for their silence."

He then points to the warden's tower. "There are a half dozen men there but they won't leave the tower."

OOC: Sense Motive checks and Diplomacy or Intimidate to get any further.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 6, 2012)

"Anyway, the idea of using the guards cose to cover our escape is flawed. They will find us missing, but the guards we killed too. And the number of corpse won't match the number of missing erson, and no guards are tall enough to pass for an Ogre." tells Valeria. "Do you want to follow his idea of we go our way. I don't care, as long as we don't waste much more time."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 7, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*






Laria's eyes narrow and even though the Sergeant is probably not  lying, he is still trying to manipulate their decisions.  She doesn't  trust him.  

Laria eyes the Sergeant, his claims are cause for concern, if they are true.  The repeated attempts to try and convince them to just leave is a smoke screen in her mind.  She already knows that will only mean they will be chased down later. But she cannot tell for sure if he is lying or not.

She scoffs, "Darling, you have no money.  It is already mine and bought guards will not stay bought.  Who will take the blame for our escape?  No that will not work."

The dark-skinned elf tries to catch the other woman's eye and she shakes her head, "No the ogre's departure cannot be covered up with a charred corpse of a guard.  Not even a fat lump like the Sergeant here. There doesn't appear to be a way of covering his escape right now."

"But, if his escape is blamed for the destruction of the prison, they might only look for him."

Before they decide anything for sure, she looks to see if any of the others can confirm her suspicion the Sergeant is lying.

[sblock=OOC]Intimidate (1d20+3=4)
Sense Motive (1d20=18) + Force Point (1d6=4) 

The Sergeant appears to be trying to convince Laria the sky is not blue, even a good bluff would not work, there is already evidence against his claim. Unless by one dozen he is including the guards on duty in the gatehouse and on the walls.[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]*Laria Korianna
Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditio**ns in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Summon Monster I: *6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:* Read Magic, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mage Hand
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 7, 2012)

The sergeants words seemed like he was telling them what they wanted to hear, to a certain degree.  Jaylen wonders if the captive is trying to lead them into a trap, guiding them to a certain death, as he would probably do the same.  Sense Motive +9

Sensing something is being left out, Jaylen narrows his gaze at the sergeant.  "What are you leaving out, as your words betray you..."


----------



## Velmont (Nov 7, 2012)

"And you think those fat or muscular bodies would cover for my thin shape? Will we have to cut down what they have betwee there legs to make them look more feminine."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2012)

[sblock=Jaylen] He is lying about the number of guards, there are probably less. He has padded the number to try and scare the group into action.[/sblock]

"I'm leaving." Antiol says with disgust. "The longer we stand around discussing this the more chance we have of getting caught. I say we take the sergeant up on his offer and leave posing as guards. Gold while nice doesn't do us any good here."

"I agree. We can cut down those guards if they see through our disguises." the big warrior says and then elbows the ogre. "I'm sure your for that. Right?"

Grumblejack just nods. 

"I want out and soon too," Orsin says adjusting his guard outfit.

As the group starts to divide Curz wrings his hands and suddenly finds himself standing alone between the two sides. 

"Good the three of us will be off and let the rest of you here searching for gold and bodies to burn." Antiol says grabbing the sergeant up by the arm. "Come on you have some corrupt guards to bribe."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 8, 2012)

"He's lying about the number of guards.  There are less.  His plan worked apparently, as he's trying to get us to act quickly; perhaps fooling us to attempt to trick us into slipping up and causing our own capture again."

Jaylen looks to Valeria and Laria, with a raise of his eyebrow.  "Well, it's either we go with them now, or we stay here and make our own escape."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 8, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*







Now that someone has confirmed her suspicions, Laria snaps at Anitol and the ones that are planning to listen to the Sergeant, "You will not leave with my prisoner! I captured him, no one else.  He is mine."

"You lot can be cowardly and listen to the liar, fleeing if you wish.  But, that path will lead your death. What is to stop him from betraying you to the guards on the way, hmm?"

"Foolish. Unless we cover our escape, the Hunter will track you down quickly."

Turning to the witch, "Charred bones will hardly look enough different to matter.  All we need is to provide what they expect to see and that should be enough.  Besides there are a few effeminate ones that will be close enough once the flesh is burned away by fire."

[sblock=OOC]Velmont, I don't think we are dealing with CSI here, after all. Cremated bones look nothing like the original person.

@HM, What is in the storage room where Sgt Blackerly was locked into?

I would like to resume interrogating the prisoner, once the NPCs stop trying to take control of the scene. We need someone to start rolling Intimidation skill checks, since Laria's was a bust.[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]*Laria Korianna
Initiative:* +3
*AC:*   13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:*   10 Current: 10
*CMB:*   +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditio**ns in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*   None

*Summon Monster I:*   6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:*  Read Magic, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mage Hand
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 10, 2012)

"She's right, spill your guts.  Either figuratively, or literally...."

Jaylen hopes someone else can _*aid *_in getting the sergeant to give it to them straight...

intimidate +5


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2012)

OOC: Don't think aiding the 4 Laria rolled is wise so will take that as a roll.

"All right! All right!" the sergeant says cowering and stifling a sob. "I lied! But only about the guards that are sleeping. There are only three sleeping in the barracks. But I can get you all out. I can I can!"

"And that's what we want," Antiol says angrily. "But keep this coward I doubt he can help at all."

"Come on we can take out the three guards at the gate. We'll take them by surprise." he says to the others as he leads them out to the hallway. "Guess we won't need the ogre."

OOC: Leaving are Anitol, Orsin, and Joffer. Staying are Laria, Jaylen, Valeria, Curz, and Grumblejack.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 12, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*






Laria's eyes narrow as the others leave. She glances at the other female, half expecting her to depart as well. But she says nothing, letting the woman decide for herself since she had not responded to her earlier comment.

Since Jacelyn is in agreement she asks, "Can you make sure the prisoner doesn't try anything stupid.  I am calling in some help."

The dark-skinned elven woman kneels and begins tracing an arcane pattern in the dirt on the floor.  The symbols and scrawling completing a hasty circle, the pattern starts to faintly glow as she continues to add arcane marks around the circle a second time.  





The sigil that was a faint mark on her forehead, begins to turn cyan blue and glow as well. Her muttering in some arcane language, chanting the ritualistic summons. After almost a minute, Laria is finished tracing the necessary marks and she sits straighter with her hands spread wide.  Finally, she wicked smile on her face as she concludes, "Aljalyraq, I summon thee. *Rombus*!"

Her black dragon appears inside the circle.

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Laria Korianna
Initiative:* +3
*AC:*   13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:*   10 Current: 10
*CMB:*   +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditio**ns in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*   None

*Summon Monster I:*   6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:*  Read Magic, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mage Hand
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 12, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon*






The circle's interior shimmers into a shining plane of light, hiding the  dirt floor that was there.  Floating up from the surface a black,  horned and scaly head rises, followed by the rest of its scaly body.  Within a few seconds, it is completely through the circle's portal.  The  shimmering light winks out and the arcane marks cease glowing,  returning the chamber's dirty stones to normal.

The creature is a dark, black scaled dragon the size of a pony.  He has  small wings folded at its sides, appearing to be small, not large or  strong enough to allow for flight. His tail is also a bit short.  

However he has a vicious looking teeth and razor sharp claws on his  front paws.  His horned visage looks menacing and just above his eyes  there is a glowing light blue sigil that matches the one on Laria's forehead.

"Ahh, mistress, you called. I have missed you. "

The dragon looks around menacingly at the others nearby, "Who are you two-legs?"

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Aljalyraq
**Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 *Current:* 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Nov 12, 2012)

"If you say so... but here will still be missing many corpse after the count teh missing guards and prisonners... I doubt they will assume the guards have fleed to enver be seen again. At best, it will gain us time. Anyway, we are losing some as we can't decide what we do. If we clean this place, we better do it now, or we won't have time."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 14, 2012)

OOC: Summoning takes ten minutes so does anyone explore the storeroom? (just looking in shows you it's full of kegs)

"What is this?" Curz says cowering back from the dragon-like creature. "We won't be able to sneak by the guards with this... this creature among us."

"I think that's the idea," Grumblejack rumbles. "We aren't sneaking were going to raze this place to the ground."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


Not 10 minutes, 1 minute (10 rounds)


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 15, 2012)

OOC: Opps that sounds better than what I have thought it was. Well not as much searching is possible then.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 16, 2012)

Jaylen quickly searches for anything flammable.  He looks for liquor, noting that it might help in making sure things start well when the fire begins.  As the conjuring finishes, he is a little taken back, wondering just what else this drow woman had up her sleeve.  

"Looks like the others will possibly take some of the pressure away from us.  Either way, we need to move quickly."

 He then prepares to move back to the fallen guards, intent on dragging their bodies to the cells and dousing them with anything flammable.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 16, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*






Laria welcomes her eidolon with a hand resting upon its head affectionately.  They trade some mental communication and she has informed the dragon of the situation.

"No, we are not sneaking out of here just yet."

"Let's finish searching here and in the Sergeant's room.  He claimed to have my gold, and it must be around here somewhere."

"With the others trying to break out at the gate, we are indeed getting short on time and I have no concerns about them being pursued by the Hunter.  So if their bodies are found elsewhere, it might cover our escape as well."

"However, before we have unexpected guests, let us deal with the fools sleeping in the barracks first.  We do not need them awaking at an inconvenient time, yeah?"

[Sblock=OOC]Can we have a inventory of both rooms, please?  Then I think we can move along into the hallway after that. 

I am also confused what might be left from the armory that Laria can use.  Is there anything left behind?  

I still have her without gear since that was supposed to be how she started like everyone else, but she was not stripped and had her head shaved.[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]*Laria Korianna
Initiative:* +3
*AC:*   13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:*   10 Current: 10
*CMB:*   +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditio**ns in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*   None

*Summon Monster I:*   6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:*  Read Magic, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mage Hand
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 16, 2012)

*Aljalyraq, Black dragon-type Eidolon*






Aljalyraq's voice is a draconic sounding hiss in tone, the expression menacing looking even when he smiles.  

Padding to the man and the ogre that were talking about him, he remarks, "Razing the place works for me.  I am happy to take revenge on those that harmed or would harm my mistress."

His job is to stick with them apparently.

[sblock=Mini-stats]*Aljalyraq
**Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 *Current:* 11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +0 
*Conditions in Effect:* Pounce, Power Attack (-1Att/+2dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite, 2 Claws[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 20, 2012)

OOC: retconning that the sergeant went with the NPCs - since that's how everyone is acting.

During Laria's ceremony Jaylen moves to the closet while Cruz and Grumblejack watch the hallway.

The storeroom has exactly what the inquisitor was looking for - hundreds of torches, two ten-gallon kegs of lamp oil, spare guard uniforms, a half dozen coils of rope, and two barrels labeled emergency rations.

Once the dragon-like creature moves to keep watch, those not on guard duty turn to the sergeant's bedroom to search.

OOC: Perception checks (or you can roll and aid another and I'll add it to the highest roll)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 21, 2012)

Jaylen calls out, "We have what we need to get the fire going. Let's get what we need, burn the rest..."

He then moves to the sergeants bedroom, taking the chance to find anything else that they could use or pawn off to get what they really need once they are out of here.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 25, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*






Laria casts a minor cantrip to add some luck to things.

"The burning should wait until we are ready to leave this building.  First kill them in the barracks."

"After we search the Sergeants room for my gold, of course."

[Sblock=OOC]Perception (Guidance) (1d20+3=14)
But someone should take a 20, maybe?[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]*Laria Korianna
Initiative:* +3
*AC:*   13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:*   10 Current: 10
*CMB:*   +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditio**ns in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*   None

*Summon Monster I:*   6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:*  Read Magic, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mage Hand
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 28, 2012)

OOC: Know it's been hard to access the site for the last two days. Why is the site always down my days off?? Will give Velmont till WED night to post a roll and then I'll advance the thread.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 28, 2012)

Valeria takes a few emergency rations, a rope and a few troch that she put in teh first bag she can find. She makes sure she doesn't get a too heavy burden for her small frame. "That could be handy."









*OOC:*


Miss the requesed roll


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 29, 2012)

Jaylen finds a loose floor board that proves to be the hiding spot of the sergeant. Removing the board he pulls out a heavy iron strongbox the length of his arm.

The rest of the room provides nothing else of use, and the party readies to move on.

"The coast is clear," Grumblejack says from his guard post near the hallway. "Where to now?"

OOC: Strongbox is has a large lock on it but the key is on the keyring - so opening it will be no problem


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 30, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*






Laria looks at the strongbox and asks Jaylen, "Do you want to check inside first?"

"If not, let us go put those slumbering guards to sleep, permanently."

Regardless, she sends her dragon to go there with Grumblejack ahead of time.[Sblock=OOC]Head to the barracks next after looking into or no looking into the strongbox.

Btw, I asked questions OOC and have not had answers. [/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]*Laria Korianna
Initiative:* +3
*AC:*   13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:*   10 Current: 10
*CMB:*   +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditio**ns in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*   None

*Summon Monster I:*   6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:*  Read Magic, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mage Hand
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 30, 2012)

"We'll take what we can carry on ourselves.  Trying to run around with the strongbox would only add unwanted attention."  With that, he looks to Laria to open the box and inspect its belongings, taking what they can..


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 10, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
*These questions?*
Can we have a inventory of both rooms, please?  Then I think we can move along into the hallway after that. 
*Answer:* to which rooms are you referring? - I think when this was posted only one room was being searched. Unless you mean the armory?

I am also confused what might be left from the armory that Laria can use.  Is there anything left behind?  
*Answer:* I don't think Laria knows there is an armory as she passed it when the door was closed. And was in the office while it was searched.

I still have her without gear since that was supposed to be how she  started like everyone else, but she was not stripped and had her head  shaved. 		
*Answer:* She could sneak a dagger in. So she has her free clothing and a dagger. More than the others started with. 

So I'm clear you take the time to open the strongbox correct?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 10, 2012)

*Laria Korianna, Female Half-drow Elven Summoner*







Laria gives Jaylen a wry expression as he doesn't bother opening the strongbox expecting her to do it.

"Fine, I will do it."

"Where did you get all the gear, surely you have acquired more than just stripping off the dead guards you slayed?"

She waits for a report on Aljalyraq and Grumblejack see, opening the strongbox while she waits.[Sblock=OOC]I still want to know what was left in the armory, even if Laria doesn't know.  Is the inventory posted anywhere?  Since we have little conversation between characters I am trying to save time.[/Sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]*Laria Korianna
Initiative:* +3
*AC:*   13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:*   10 Current: 10
*CMB:*   +0 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 
*Conditio**ns in Effect:* None
*Current Weapon in Hand:*   None

*Summon Monster I:*   6/6 remaining
*Cantrips:*  Read Magic, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mage Hand
*1st level Spells:* 2/2 (Mage Armor, Lesser Eidolon Rejuvenation)[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Dec 10, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> "Fine, I will do it."
> 
> "Where did you get all the gear, surely you have acquired more than just stripping off the dead guards you slayed?"




The armory is the door to the left when you head the main door. You'll find what we left there.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 14, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
<quote>Laria gives Jaylen a wry expression as he doesn't bother opening the strongbox expecting her to do it.</quote> 

Well she does have the keys. 

Armory:

6 - chain shirts - Jaylen, Joffer, Orison, Antiol,  2 left
6 - heavy steel shields  - Joffer, Jaylen,  4 left
6 - long swords - Grumblejack, Orisin, Joffer, 3 left
6 - long bows Joffer 5 left
Note: The above items bear the mark of Branderscar somewhere on them making them nearly impossible for resale.
12 - leather bound clubs Curz 11 left
12 - quivers (20 arrows each) Jaylen, Joffer, 10 left

a shiv (made from a women's comb) treat as dagger - Valeria
heavy mace - Jaylen
spear
quarterstaff
battle axe
rapier
great sword
trident
glaive - Grumblejack
falchion [/sblock]

Grumblejack and the dragon wait for the others impatiently in the hallway, as Curz keeps near the doorway.

OOC: Open or don't open?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 15, 2012)

Jaylen watches from a point where he can keep the hallway as well as Valeria in view as she opens the strongbox.  "We're burning time.." says, offhandedly adding, 'instead of this place.  There's also gear down the hallway, if you have need of a better weapon and some armor.  Otherwise, we're leaving as soon as that thing's opened."


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 17, 2012)

_OOC: Already said Laria is opening the strongbox and Aljalyraq/Grumblejack at least listening if not opening the door to the barracks of sleeping guards._


----------

